# R.I.P Stripes. 1990- 2.8.07.



## 2cats (Aug 12, 2003)

My little baby passed away. I miss him deeply. I lost him last night. I got him creamated and now hes in his favorite place in my room. 

He was really old, I think he had altimers. He would not stop following me. Everywhere I went he was there. He would wait for me to come home from work. We had started the car to warm it and we backed up and heard him sream, we then got out and their he was dead. But his body wasnt smashed or anything, no blood or foam from his mouth. We didnt feel a big bump we just heard him scream. I dont know if he was dying underneath the car or what. But I know hes gone. Pls take a look at my pics. He was my little man. Pls say a prayer for him. I love him and miss him. Now my other cat, is wondering where here brother is. She wont leave my room. I MISS MY BABY. I LOVE YOU.

pls say a prayer him. I know hes in rainbow heaven playing w/his friends.

Sigh, w/tears rolling down my face. Imiss him so much.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
(((HUGS)))


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

RIP dear Stripes!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so sorry   What a very sad time for you and yours.

I'm glad that Stripes had a long and happy life with you.

RIP Stripes.


----------

